# Catoma Survival Tent - IBNS



## SARSpecialist (May 31, 2012)

I recently purchased this tent for a quick answer to my needs for survival training as I have bad reactions to mosquito bites, The Catoma IBNS is a great little tent, in the picture it is located at the bottom of the picture, this was a " hasty tent built by my two boys 13 and 7.. we bugged out to the National Forest with what you see here plus two BOB just for fun.

This Tent when packed is 12 inches round give or take and was desighned for ground placement or to be placed on a cot, it weighs nothing and is self expandable, you can pack it up in less than 2 min.

These Tents retail 150 + but you can find them on E bay for less


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I have one courtesy of US military  Its pretty cool but you have to attach it to the ouside of your pack and it can be kinda difficult to get it back into its stuff sack. Great for bugs though. I use it in Missouri Ozarks when i go down the Current river. Bugs suck there.


----------



## SARSpecialist (May 31, 2012)

I use a North Face pack and it fits right on top... It did almost take my head off the first time i unleashed it.., But I have since learned to love it. It took me abaout 20 times of bending and twisting to get it right but itsa whole lot quicker than your standard tent pole's.. Does yours have the rain cover??



CrackbottomLouis said:


> I have one courtesy of US military  Its pretty cool but you have to attach it to the ouside of your pack and it can be kinda difficult to get it back into its stuff sack. Great for bugs though. I use it in Missouri Ozarks when i go down the Current river. Bugs suck there.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

No rain tarp but the tarp for my eno hammock is a perfect fit over it and has enough attachment points to secure around the base of the tent just like a rainfly. You can buy the eno tarps seperately from the hammock.


----------

